# Skeleton



## EightyFive (Mar 8, 2010)

shot from yesterday session: Time Capture: Spurghe di S.Urbano (VI)


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 8, 2010)

This is a photo I really like a lot!


----------



## EightyFive (Mar 10, 2010)

Really? Wow It's an honour said by a moderator 
Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Mesoam (Mar 10, 2010)

I like this shot a lot as well, the soft background with the hard edges of the (dead?) branch with similar colors works very well, works even better rotated vertical as well!


----------



## EightyFive (Mar 10, 2010)

hi Mesoam. Yes it's dead ruscus aculeatus.
*
*


----------



## SNAPaPHOTO (Mar 10, 2010)

Vice nice. Well done.


----------



## EightyFive (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm happy this picture looks good for you. thanks again so 
:hail::hail::hail::hail:​


----------

